# Alden/Allen Edmonds Heel Maintenance



## Marley (Apr 4, 2008)

I was just wondering what the group thought about maintaining the heel on Alden/Allen Edmonds (shell) shoes.

Since the first thing to wear out is the keyed rubber piece in the leather heel, do folks simply have that piece replaced several times by a qualified shop prior to any thoughts of a full recondition?

Just wondering if a few dollars per year can stave off the cost of reconditioning.

Thanks,

Marley


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

What works for me is a tiny (half dime sized) dab of black shoe goo on the wear spots. It is virtually invisible and can be replaced when it is worn through. Light tapping in place with a dampened finger does the job.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Have your heel top-lifts replaced as you come close to wearing through that 'keyed rubber piece, at the back of the heel. However, I must admit to being intrigued by godan's 'shoo-goo' suggestion...may have to give that a try.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Shoe Goo, further*

Shoe Goo as a heel saver is worth trying. The original neutral color was around decades ago, commonly used to extend the life of running shoes. Later, when the black type appeared, I gave it a try on rubber heels. Some tricks: Coat the threads of the shoe goo tube with petroleum jelly so it doesn't seal itself. Most applications stick if the heel rubber is clean and you learn (in one minute) how to tap the shoe goo somewhat hard against the heel with a wet finger. Take the same wet finger and dress down the edges of the shoe goo dab to resist peeling. It will still want to peel off of some shoes (few, in my experience.) If you want it there badly enough, a base layer of rubber cement has always worked for me. I thought everyone knew about this. It is much less clunky-looking that heel taps and saves money at the shoe repair shop. Of course, if manufacturers would return to using hard rubber heels on shoes....


----------



## cuteo100 (Jul 24, 2010)

Godan: If you can, would you please post some pictures? I am interested to see what it looks like. Thanks!


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

Heel taps. $5 at any good cobbler. They're plastic pieces nailed into the heel that are designed to wear down instead of the rubber part of a heel. Replace them a couple times a year and you could go many, many years before you need a re-sole.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry I cannot post pictures, but it should work on the first try, it is so easy and intuitive. Cobbler-installed heel taps are more than $5 in this area. That is about the price of the do-it-yourself models in the supermarket. Their combination of peel and stick adhesive and little nails often is not secure. I think the Shoe Goo option is easier, cheaper, faster and less obvious. It does not last as long, but recoating is a matter of a minute or less. To each his own


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I have never found a cobbler who would replace just the rubber dovetail. They always do the whole toplift in rubber. 18.00


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
They won't but, they will replace the top-lift with a dovetailed leather/rubber combo top-lift, as long as I remember to specify such. In my area the cost for this is $12 to $20.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I have been using heel taps every 6 months or so, 3 bucks here in Boston.

KM


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Marley said:


> I was just wondering what the group thought about maintaining the heel on Alden/Allen Edmonds (shell) shoes.
> 
> Since the first thing to wear out is the keyed rubber piece in the leather heel, do folks simply have that piece replaced several times by a qualified shop prior to any thoughts of a full recondition?
> 
> Just wondering if a few dollars per year can stave off the cost of reconditioning.


I was wondering about this as well. Lately, I have tended towards the full reconditioning. Wear patterns being what they are, I find that heel replacement leads to a worn-looking upper and sole, while the shoe sports new heels. That said, the Shoo Goo technique sounds like it's worth a try!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Shoe Goo further further*



eyedoc2180 said:


> the Shoe Goo technique sounds like it's worth a try!


Since some of you may be trying it, and I have had time to consider advice, I'll add something more. The Shoe Goo technique works to prevent further wear (or any wear at all on new heels.) Avoid the temptation to use it as a sort of shoe epoxy to build up and even out worn spots. It seems that it might work for that purpose, but I tried and failed. An application about the thickness of at least one and no more than two business cards and perhaps all of the width and half the length of your thumb nail is a good place to start. Locate your typical wear spot and apply it to clean dry heels. Use a wet finger to tap it in place and smooth is out, thinning the edges. The wet finger keeps it from sticking to your finger. That's the whole technique.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

what about trying it out on the toes to avoid toe wear?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

closerlook said:


> what about trying it out on the toes to avoid toe wear?


All my wear problems are on the heels, where the black shoe goo pretty much disappears. Try it on toes and see. Note my post above about a base layer of rubber cement, which might be needed for the toe. Let the cement dry to tacky, then tap on it with a dry finger to roughen it up and apply the shoe goo. I hope some others try shoe goo and post results. I think there is much more to learn than what I know about this great technique.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

its funny because i had this exact idea not long ago. i was actually keeping my taps on with shoe goo - which tends to work for about 2 months on regular rotation. 

one of the taps finally fell off the other day, and wondered if shoe goo would protect on its own.

i will try them on the toe this week and post results.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Check out this website:

https://www.union-works.co.jp/repair/gentlemen/

They even have sock liners and counter liners. This would be great for those thrifted shoes and all. Notice the Alden dovetail heels. It would be very cool to have this in the US. About 48 USD for new heels.


----------



## dbhdbhdbh (Aug 10, 2012)

I have been using Shoe Goo for years and never knew about using rubber cement to improve adhesion. I always assumed poor results were due to inadequate surface preparation or too thick an application. I find Free sole works better for sneakers, but hardens in the tube. Love to hear any experiences with it or Shoe Goo.Learn something new everyday.I love AAC.


----------

